# Meldahl Dam Nov 27



## Ky Kyle (2 mo ago)

It’s almost unfishable from the bank ever since they changed the dam bc the ripping currents. But I managed to catch a 19” sauger and a 20” walleye. Still trying to figure out how to find them by boat up there


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

is there a pier out in the water on the other side. 25yrs back I fished down that way? might have the wrong dam.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

*38.792954, -84.176286*


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ky Kyle said:


> *It’s almost unfishable from the bank ever since they changed the dam bc the ripping currents.* But I managed to catch a 19” sauger and a 20” walleye. Still trying to figure out how to find them by boat up there
> View attachment 499897
> 
> View attachment 499896



*WELCOME Kyle!
& Thank You Very Much,, for those outstanding pictures! (specially with the LURE hanging!  ;>)
Exactly what my OLD BONES needed to see,,, to get the juices flowing.*

Man,,,, if I lived close to that 'fishing' tailrace, I'd be there every chance possible,,,,, with a bucket full of shiners or chubs, all NIGHT, DRIFTING a popping cork all along those shore-lined rocks.

What You said
"*It’s almost unfishable from the bank ever since they changed the dam bc of the ripping currents."

EXACTLY,,,, THAT'S the #1 problem!
KYLE,,,,, What would YOU DO to make YOUR SPOT more 'fishable'?*

*Spend 10s of THOUSANDS building access roads & walkways to a beautiful, wheelchair/ handicapped accessible fishing pier & hardly be able to fish it because of the constant 24-7 RIPPING CURRENTS!
IF ONLY THERE WAS A WAY TO GET THE SHORELINE, RIP-RAP, & CONCRETE FISHING PIER FARTHER BACK INTO THE HILLSIDE, AWAY FROM THE HEAVY OUTFLOW CURRENT,,,,, CREATING A BACKWASH,,,, A SLACK WATER AREA FOR SPAWNING, AND FISHING!!

Kinda like fishing the NEW CUMBERLAND DAM, WV side wing wall,, when #11 gate IS COMPLETELY CLOSED,,, (& 9 & 10 is open!) there's a backwash paradise below.*

*HEY Hatchetman,,,, how do WE submit this screen shot to those NEW CUMBERLAND HYDRO design engineers???
(along with 3 or 4 of MY 'EDITS',,,, of course. ;>)

38°47'34.6"N 84°10'34.6"W - Google Maps 

New Brighton Dam, Hydro Side. SAME PROBLEM!
Notice how the AWESOME #2 'FISHING' PLATFORM was designed. 
NOTICE how the exhaust flow is directed out, away from the shoreline? (all good)
You can see the BACKWASH AREA that's just below the #1 walkway & the fishing pier.
BUT,,,, when building the fishing pier, they did not dredge out the massive boulders that are in the backwash!
All they had to do is add 2 or 3 small wingwalls of stone jutting out, into the fast current. Then Clean out everything in-between,, down to the smooth bedrock.
New Brighton Dam, Pa - Google Maps 

In the past, I've spent hundreds of hours fishing & watching MEN, WOMEN, & their CHILDREN come & enjoy the New Brighton (fishing) facilities, only to see them get completely frustrated, disgusted & quit. SNAG after SNAG,, completely hopeless.
Then, after you add 2 or 3 broken off 20# braid lines to the mix, it only gets 10x worse.

I SIT THERE & THINK,,,, 
'IF I ONLY HAD A LONG BOOM EXCAVATOR, I COULD EASILY FIX ALL OF THIS'!! ;>)*


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Don't know how to do screen shots Doboy....


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice catches! in my opinion, that first one looks more like a saugeye


----------



## acesand8's (5 mo ago)

9Left said:


> nice catches! in my opinion, that first one looks more like a saugeye


 I agree. Saugeye.


----------

